# [Wet Thumb Forum]-75 gal or 90? Workable Depth or Greater Volume?



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi again,

I seem to be full of questions lately. I picked up a used aquarium stand which I'm planning on sanding and re-painting. Of course, I'll need to get a tank eventually, too. I've started keeping an eye out for used tanks, but am not sure which to look for. The stand will fit an aquarium with a 48"x 18" footprint. Accoring to the AGA list, my options are a 75 E, which is 48"x18"x20", or a 90 gallon, which is 48"x18"x24". Theoretically, an 110 X High could be used, at 48"x18"x29", but I've ruled that out. 

So...... I keep reading that deep tanks are difficult to work in, and I have experienced this somewhat even from the difference between working on my 15 gal and the 20 H that I have. Plus, I'm small in stature (easily up to my armpits working in my taller tanks). So....... the price difference (especially in used tanks) isn't that great, all things considered, so personal preference will probably be the determining factor. The question boils down to...... is that extra 15 gallons of volume (ie, the 90 rather than the 75) worth the trouble of working in a deeper tank in terms of effort, as well as lighting to that depth? I'm planning it to be Walstad style. 

Thanks!
-Jane


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

My new 120 is only 3 inches deeper than my 125, however the stand is taller. I have to stand on something and can barely reach the bottom of the tank. It's beautiful... but is quite annoying to work in.

However, since you're going to do a natural planted tank, once you get it planted, It might not matter much cuz you won't be having to mess with it as much as with a normal tank?


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow that was a fast reply! 

Hmmm, true, once set up it won't require much maintenance, but I'm always reaching in, removing snails, nudging this and that...... But then, more volume to play with......

*sigh*


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think the extra height would affect light penetration that much. But, it would allow more upward room for the plants to grow before having to prune/replant them. But, the replanting is definitely more of a challenge.

Do you prefer faster growing, taller plants? Or slower growing, lower plants?


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I had a 70T tank that was too deep (30") for me to reach the bottom without getting my shoulders and armpits wet. I got to the point where I hated working on it so much I let the tank go. I now have a 24" deep 50T (36Wx16Dx24H) and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Apr 9, 2006)

Back a few years ago, a friend about 5'8" had to let a 125G go because he just could not work on it, that tank was 22" tall.

I'm currently using a 50G, 36x18x18 and it's on a 24 or 25 inch stand. I'm 6 feet tall, and I often wind up dipping my rolled up t-shirt sleeves in the water unless I make sure I am reaching straight down.

Now, I stand on the floor not on a stool, but I would think that anything much beyond 20" would be too deep for me, even from a stool. I don't like the idea of having to insert my body between the panes of glass (even with low water levels) to reach the back of the tank.

Have you measured your arm from armpit to palm? (Don't measure to your fingertips since unless you are waving at the fishes, you will be working with arms and fingers bent). It's not just the depth straight down, but standing at the front reaching towards the middle of the back wall as well to be considered.

Then again, I often find my self thinking I over think things.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

LOL I think that's good advice measuring your arm!

I'm using a set of long handled forceps a lot in the new tank to move things around. That helps, but I can't imagine trying to plant it. I'll probably go bare bottom and use potted plants in that tank.


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm only five foot tall and have a 20 inch tall tank ( on a reasonalby short stand..and with 4 inches of eco complete inside(

I take off my shirt to work in it, and usually have to stand on a chair. i wouldn't go taller.


----------



## Miss Fishy (May 13, 2006)

I have 24" tall 132 gallon tank still waiting to be set up. I have it on a home-made stand that is only 19" tall, so the top of the tank is less than four feet off the floor. Even so I find it hard to reach into the back corners comfortably, so I have positioned it away from the wall so I can work on it from the back as well. I am going to plant it mostly with plants that spread by runners so that pruning will consist mainly of thinning out rather than pruning and replanting. The stem plants that I do plant will be along the back and left side of the tank, and so easier to reach. 

Jane, if your stand is a regular height stand and you are already having trouble working on your current tanks, I would forget those extra 15 gallons! I don't thing standing on a chair or stool every time you want to do something with the tank would be very fun and forceps/plant tongs are fiddly. 

From Alex.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow, thank you all for the feedback! Yes, this would be on a "standard" metal stand, and I'm only 5' 3" tall, so I'm definitely leaning towards the shorter depth! Armpit to wrist is approximately 19". And I am just no good at working from standing on a chair or stool - I walk around too much while working on my tanks, trying to see what I'm doing.

LOL...... "waving at the fishies"...... nah, I'll do that from outside the tank, thanks!

Sherry, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who has removed a rolled-up, wet-armed shirt in frustration, LOL! If not a book, its worth at least a pamphlet - the official guide to the benefits of topless aquarium maintenance, LOL! If only they'd hold the weight for us to climb completely INTO the tank, *grin*!

Seriously, though, I'm SO glad for all the feedback! I too would have that tendency to "let go" the aquarium if it became so difficult to work in. I think next time I'm in a store with the (empty) tanks on display, I'll "try out" sticking my arm in and see how well I can maneuver in the space. 

Thanks!
-Jane


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

A step stool could be used tank maintence step aerobics! LOL

and I'm sure that any hubbies would like the topless tank maintence thang! ROFLMAO


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Brings a whole new meaning to running a tank "El Natural", eh?

*wicked wink*
-Jane


----------

